# عندي مشكلة في المناسيب دائما



## جاد الدين زينار (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته
عندي مشكلة يا اخوة انه لم ارمي نقطة علي بعد 500م او 400م ويكون منسوبها مثل 20 م ثم انقل عليها واوجه علي الباك او النقطة الخلفية اجد فرق 15 سم كيفة يتم معالجة هذه علي برنامج الاكسل 
علما الجهاز سوكيا 310 
المشكلة اني رميت نقاط كثير اكثر من 9 نقطة وعندي فروق في كل نقطة 15 سم , 10سم ,11 سم افيدوني افادكم الله ولو محتاج الملف لمعرفة المشكلة اكتر فمن الممكن ان شاء الله ان ارفعه علي المنتدي 
هذة المشكلة دائما معي 
جزاكم الله خيرا افيدوني سريعا


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (30 أبريل 2009)

اعتقد ان المشكلة فى الثوابت اللى عندك الربط عليها بيكون فيه مشكلة راجع النقط الثوابت


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (30 أبريل 2009)

اخي جاد الدين ممكن يكون عندك خطأ في الجهاز لان انت تقول الفرق تقريباً 15 سم في كل الاعمال المساحية


----------



## مغرم مساحة (30 أبريل 2009)

أخي الكريم يبدو لي أن جهازك في حاجة الى معايرة لدى الوكيل المعتمد لشركة سوكيا كما ارجو منك التأكد دائما من أخذ ارتفاع الجهاز عن النقطة الثابتة بدقة شديدة وايضا يجب عليك ادخال التصحيحات الجوية قبل البدء بعملية القياس او التوقيعهذا والله أعلم


----------



## جاد الدين زينار (30 أبريل 2009)

اشكركم جميعا جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا 
اخي مغرم مساحة انا لاسف لا اعرف ادخل التصحيحات الجوية وكيف اعرفها
اخي بشار الجبوري الفرق فعلا 15 سم و 10 سم يعني مش ثابت بس انا لم اكون علي بعد 500 متر لا اري العاكس جيدا
اخي محمد عوض ابو انا بعمل ميزانية طولية وانا بقوم برم الثةابت لنفس هو مسار خط طرد


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (30 أبريل 2009)

اخي جاد الدين اكيد عندك خطأ في الجهاز ممكن تفحصة لو كان عندك وكيل لهذا الجهاز ودي علية وخلي يفحصة بدقة تامة وبعدين اعمل فية اي شي


----------



## جاد الدين زينار (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بشار لكن الان هل من الممكن تصحيح الاخطاء علي برنامج الاكسيل يعني مثل 
الفرق من النقطة الثانية الي الاول 15 سم ومن الثالثة الي الثانية 12 سم 
هل اصحح الرفع تراكمي ولا اصح مثل 15 سم من النقط الثانية الي الاول ثم اصحح 12 سم من الثالثة الي الثانية 
ولا اصحح تراكمي يعني من الثانية الي الاول 15 سم فقط ثم من الثالثة الي الثانية اجمع 12 + 15 يعني 27 سم ثم هكذا ....جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (30 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز ليس من الممكن تصحيح مثل هيج خطأ كبير لان العمل بجهاز التوتل في نسبة الخطأ فقط بالثواني والمليمات وليس الدقائق والسانتيمترات


----------



## جاد الدين زينار (30 أبريل 2009)

اخي معني هذا ان اعيد الشغل في الموقع مرة ثانية
وكيف اعرف ادخل التصحيحات الجوية في جهاز سوكيا 310
جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## meltoukhy (3 مايو 2009)

هناك تأثير مذدوج لكروية الآرض وتاثير انكسار خط النظر وكذلك تأثير خطا الإستدلال فى الزاوية الراسية ويمكن ملاشاة معظم تاثير هذه ألآخطاء عن طريق اخذ متوسط فروق ألإرتفاعات التبادلية بين النقطتين


----------



## علي سليم متولي (4 مايو 2009)

اخي العزيز يجب معايرة الجهاز لدي التوكيل لان الحهاز يجب معايرتة كل 6 شهور


----------



## eng: issa (4 مايو 2009)

*الشكر الجزيل لك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## محمدسندباد (25 يوليو 2009)

اعمل معايرة للجهاز وجرب النقط الثايتة ليك بجهاز اخر


----------



## محمد حمدى أمين (29 يوليو 2009)

أخى الكريم انت لديك خطا فى المحور الراسئ لانك على حسب قولك تقول ان الفروقات تختلف من كل نقطة واخرى على حسب مسافتها من النقطة الثابتة ارجو قراءة كتيب الظبط الخاص بالدائرة الراسية او ارسال الجهاز لعملية المعايرة


----------



## adel104 (29 يوليو 2009)

1)ارجو التأكد دائما من أخذ ارتفاع الجهاز عن النقطة الثابتة بدقة شديدة و إدخاله في الجهاز كذلك !
2) يجب عليك ادخال التصحيحات الجوية قبل البدء بعملية القياس(درجة حرارة الجو ، الضغط الجوي)
3) يجب إدخال إرتفاع Back site بعد قياسه بدقة .
4) يجب التصويب علي الهدف بدقة ، و لو كان (علي بعد 500 متر لا اري العاكس جيدا ) كما تفضلت فيجب إختيار نقاط أقرب بحيث تكون الرؤية واضحة .
5) لابد من معايرة الجهاز كل ستة أشهر ويجب ألا نتكاسل عن ذلك .


----------



## نادر راجى (29 يوليو 2009)

ممكن تتاكد من فتح البرزم


----------



## عصام فوزى -مصر (29 يوليو 2009)

أخى العزيز :
- يتم التأكد من إرتفاع الجهاز و العاكس تم إدخالهم بطريقة صحيحة
- يستبعد وجود خطأ فى الثوابت لأن منسوب النقاط الجديدة التى قمتم برصدها يتم بناؤه على منسوب النقطة المحتلة ولا علاقه له بالنقطة الخلفيه التى يتم التوجيه عليها لأخذ الإنحراف فقط
- خطا الإنكسار و الضغط الجوى و خلافه لا يظهر تأثيرة بهذه القيم الكبيرة خاصة و أن الرصد تبادلى بين النقطة المحتله و النقطة الجديدة التى يتم رصدها
- الإحتمال الأكبر أنه هناك فرق منسوب كبير بين النقط مما يؤدى إلى ظهور هذا الخطأ الشائع للأسباب التاليه :
1- إستخدام زاويه رأسية كبيرة سواء لأعلى أو لأسفل عند التوجيه مما يؤدى إلى تعظيم الأخطاء عند الحساب منها وفقاً للقانون المستخدم للحساب فى المحطة
2- عدم سقوط شعاع الرصد عمودياً على العاكس مما يؤدى إلى حدوث خطأ فى وصول الشعاع إلى مركز العاكس بطريقة سليمة و لذلك يجب توجيه العاكس رأسياً بحيث يصبح سطحه عمودياً على الشعاع الساقط عليه من الجهاز عن طريق دوران العاكس للتوجه أعلى و أسفل مع إستخدام مجموعة رصد tripod,tribrach,carrier
ثابته كذلك لا يفضل الرصد على مسافات بعيده طالما أن الرؤيه غير واضحه
لملاشاة خطأ الجهاز إن وجود يتم رصد النقطة بإستخدام كلا الوجهين متيامن و متياسر مع أخذ المتوسط 
الخطأ المسموح به فقط هو ما يمكن توزيعه بالنسبه و التناسب مع عدد النقط أو المسافات أما هذا الخطأ الكبير هو خطأ عشوائى و ليس systematic error يمكن تصحيحه وفقاً لمعادلات أو قوانين معينه مثل معادلات الـ refraction,curvature,collimation,index,scaleوخلافه خاصة وأنه لا توجد شكوى من الإحداثيات E,N و إلا كانت تأثرت المسافات مما كان له أثره عليها أيضا إذا كان هذا الخطأ SYSTEMATIC


----------



## عصام فوزى -مصر (29 يوليو 2009)

أخى العزيز :
يفضل إعادة الرصد لهذه المجموعة من النقط خاصة و ان عددها صغير مع أخذ الإحتياطات السابقة و عدم إستكمال الأعمال بهذا الإسلوب فى الرصد خاصة مع عدم غلق الترافيرسات و تصحيحها مخافة أن تفاجأ بخطأ عظيم لا يمكن السيطرة عليه بنهاية الخط


----------



## قاسم عبد (30 يوليو 2009)

الخطا في الزاويه العموديه كما قال الاستاذ حمدى يجب قراءة المانول للتصحيح​ضع الجهاز لمسافه200م لنقطه ثم قم بقفل العموديه على90 وسدد نحو النقطه​ثم افتح الافقيه بتدوير الجهاز180 وقلب التلسكوب نحو النقطه سجل القراءه فاذا كان الفرق 180 فان الجهاز صحيح امااذا كان هناك فرق اعلم انه الخطا لايشترط ان تكون العموديه90 لكن الفرق بين الزاويتين يجب ان يكون180 هذا للتقيق اما اذا وجد الخطا اخبرني لابدامعك التصحيح ​


----------



## علاء الدين الختيار (3 أغسطس 2009)

انا انصحك بالقيام باخذ فرق الارتفاع بين النقطة التي تقف عليها والنقطة المرصودة ثم تقوم بقلب الجهاز 180 درجة ورصد النقطة مرة اخرة واخذ فرق الارتفاع مرة اخرة وعندما ترحل الى النقطة المرصودة وتقوم بعمل ربط على النقطة الاولى تاخذ فرق الارتفاع مرة اخرى ثم تقلب الجهاز 180وترصد مرة اخرة هكذا يصبح عندك 4 قراءات تمثل فرق الارتفاع بين النقطتين ثم تاخذ معدلها والنتيجة هي الصحيحة لفرق الارتفاع ثم تقوم بجمع هذا الارتفاع او طرحه من منسوب النقطة التي انطلقت منها هذه الطريقة تبدو طويلة شرحا ولكن ميدانيا سهلة وسريعة واقرب للدقة ومجربة بالنسبة لتثبيت مناسيب من مسافة بعيدة بواسطة توتال ستيشن عياراته صحيحة ووضعه سليم


----------



## hamdy khedawy (13 أغسطس 2009)

يا أخى الكريم اعتقد ان المشكلة فى الجهاز نفسه فهو يحتاج الى معايرة واليك طريقة بسيطة للتأكد من صحة الجهاز باجراء معايرة سريعة بنفسك بان تضع الجهاز بين قامتين المسافة بينهما 60 مترا على ان يكون الجهاز فى منتصف المسافة ثم ترصد القراءة على كل قامة وتحسب الفرق بينهما وبعد ذلك تنقل الجهاز الى قرب احدى القامتين ولتكن بمساقة 5 امتار مثلا ثم ترصد القراءة على القامتين وتحسب الفرق بينهما ايضا ثم تقارن بين الفرقين اذا كانا متساويين او الفرق فى حدود 1 سم كان الجهاز صالح للعمل واذا زاد الفرق عن ذلك فالجهاز يحتاج الى ضبط يمكنك اجراؤه ايضا ان كانت لك خبرة بضبط شعرات الاستيديا. وبالتوفيق


----------



## zxzx_0007 (14 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزي يمكنك التحقق من جهازك عن طريق المعيارة ومن الممكن ان تقوم انت بها فاذا وجد مشكله في الجهاز فمن الممكن ان تيكون الخطا ثابت وكلما استخدمت الجهاز يجب عليك تثبيت هذا الخطا وبامكانك استخدام طريقة الوتدين لايجاد الفرق


----------



## aboalm (14 أغسطس 2009)

فى الاكيد سبب الخطأ هو فى بعد المسافه انت تقول ان الخط الرئيسى طوله 500 متر على هذه المسافه لايمكن رؤية منتصف العاكس بدقه و أى خطأ فى الزاوية الرأسيه يتسبب فى خطأ فى المنسوب و مع زيادة المسافه يتزايد الخطأ فى هذه الحاله يجب عليك ان تجعل خط القاعده اقصر بحيث يمكنك رؤية العاكس بوضوح يجعلك ترى منتصف العاكس بدقة.
و لاتنسى معايرة الجهاز من الآخر اجهزة سوكيا و توبكون ضعيفه ليست مثل اجهزة لايكا تحتمل العمل الكثير بدون معايره


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (14 أغسطس 2009)

اخى الكريم وفقك الله اولا مينفعش رفع نقاط بالتوتال استيش على مسافات اكترمن 300 متر او 350 متر
عشان كده بيحصل خطء كبير جدا خاصتا لو كان الجو مش كويس حراره مثلا او هوا 
ثانيا بعد متقرب النقاط اوزن النقط الثابته بميزان القامه مش التوتال ودونها عندك وبعد كده هتلاقى الفرق فين بالظبط
شوف بقى انهى نقطه اعلى وانهى اسفل وان شاء الله الامور توضح بالنسبالك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد فره (18 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز اراك تتحدث عن حطا في المناسيب وباستخدام التوتل وهذا امر طبيعي وحدث معي بالموقع حيث بعد المسافه عن العاكس يعطي خطا تدريجي في المناسيب كلما بعدة المسافه زاد الفرق وكان حلها ان تكون مسافه العمل محصوره بين نقطتين s.p&b.p المحتله والخلفيه ويكون الفرق بينهما عند الرصد مسموح في حدود1سم وبذلك لا يتعد الخطا في جميع النقاط هذا الخطا(1سم)


----------



## tanakaa (18 أغسطس 2009)

ايه ياشباب الكلام ده 400 متر و500 متر أيه اللى تنقلها بالتوتال!!!!!! آمال عملوا الميزان ليه ....

ياشباب المنسوب بالميزان بالميزان الا أذا

كان الرؤية والجو والحرارة مثالية ومعلوم بالملليمتر أرتفاع العاكس وشيكت بيه على نقطة قريبة المنسوب

أى قفل لمناسيب دقيق بالميزان ويفضل nak2 leica أو شبيهه مشوارين يعنى رايح جاى 

المساح اللى مايعرفش التوتال شغال صح ولا لاء يبقى آسف سواق بس ....... بدون فايدة يدخل رقم ويخرج رقم ودمتم


تحياتي للجميع


----------



## AppleOrange (19 أغسطس 2009)

1. اخي الكريم اول خطوة يجب ان تعمله هو فحص (Chake ) الجهاز عن طريق نصب الجهاز بين نقطتين معلومتي المنسوب وعلى بعد نفس المسافة والفرق بين النقطين يجب ان يكون صفر .
2. زيادة عدد القراءات الوسطية والوقف عند كل 200 عند راقم تسوية او نقطة معلومة المنسوب لتقليل الخطأ التراكمي .
تجنب العمل في الايام شديدة الحر حتى لا تؤثر في فاعلية الجهاز ... مع تقديري


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (30 مايو 2011)

الخطأ في الكونستانت وعدم اختيار عاكس يتناسب مع امكانية الجهازاقرا المنسوب من خلال جهاز الليفل وقارن والنصيحة ان تعيد العمل لان هذا مستيك وليس خطأ بل غلط


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (30 مايو 2011)

وفقك الله يا اخى الكريم الافضل لك ان ترفع النقاط بميزان القامه وان تكون بعد النقاط عن بعضها لا يتعدى ال100 متر خلى بالك بميزان القامه مش التوتال كده هتكون ادق وافضل وحتى لو عاوز يكون الرفع بالتوتال بردو قرب المسافات جدا بحيث انها ماتدعداش ال100 او 150 متر عشان الرؤيه تكون واضحه


----------



## mosaed36 (30 مايو 2011)

معايرة الجهاز المستعمل فى شركة الوكيل ومراحعة مناسيب النقط الثوابت ومجموع مناسيب +مجموع المقدمات +مجموع المتوسطات =حاصل ضرب منسوب سطح الميزان فى عدد مراتلاستخدامهالاتخاذمناسيب النقط


----------



## mosaed36 (31 مايو 2011)

1-معايرة الجهاز اولا مراجعة مناسيب الثوابت -مراجعة ارتفاع كل من الجهاز والقامة ---مراجعة مناسيب النقط فى المكتب قبل البداء فى العمل عدم استعمل الجهاز اثناء العمل فى جوشديدالحرارة المسافات تكون متساوية تقربيا وبعد ذلك يوجد نفس الفرق لابد من العمل مرة اخرى بالميزان وعمل التحقيق الحسابى للميزانية


----------



## sepan (1 يونيو 2011)

اولا يجب التاكد من معايرة الجهاز فأذا لم تكن من الجهاز ضبط افقيه الميرا بشكل جيد


----------



## ALYOSERR (1 يونيو 2011)

1- ضبط المحاور الجهاز ( اذا كان الخلل فني ) 
2- وجود اوساخ في المنظار او ضعف الرئية . 
3- الهداف غير موزون . 
ملاحطة : لماذا لا تعمل الفارق فوق ارتفاع الجهاز .


----------



## elshabrawyrabea (3 أبريل 2012)

*والله يا اخوانى عندى نفس المشكله جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## طريق الهندسة (3 أبريل 2012)

*من اجمل الحلول 
1- الاستعانه بصديق ذو خبرة ... لرفع تلك النقاط معك .
2- الاستعانة بجهاز اخر لملاحظة الفرق .*


----------



## redaali2011 (4 أبريل 2012)

اخى العزيز مشكلة المناسيب على 500 متر لا نفضلها ومع ذلك الحل بسيط اقف على ثابته وارمى منها على بعد 500 متر وانقل الجهاز عليه النقطه التى تم رصدها تمام وادخل st وادخل الباك كما هم ون تغير اذا حدث فارق المناسيب نقسم هذا الخطا على 2 يعنى لو كان الفرق 15 سم فى درجه الحراره عليه نقسم 15 /2 =7.5 نضيف او نقلل من ST حتى يق الخطا الى 7 سم ويتم الرصد عدة مرات الى ان ياتى باقل رصده واقل فارق ثم يتم تقفيل الترافرس ومعرفة الفروق النهائيه وتصحيح الخطا النهائى والله اعلم


----------



## aboanas1 (4 أبريل 2012)

اولا لايؤخذ المنسوب في التوتال ستيشن لأبعد من 250 متر لأنه يحسب المنسوب من الزاويه الشاقوليه لإاي خطأ صغير جدا في الزاويه الشاقوليه يعطي خطأ أكبر في المنسوب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=322670
http://topography-syria.syriaforums.net/t6-topic


----------



## حسام بوشكش (5 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اسمعنى جيدا اخى الكريم هذا الخطا ناتج بدرجة كبيرة عن عدم دقة الرصد لانك ترصد على مسافة كبيرة 500 و 400 متر فلا تستطيع ات ترصد فى مركز العاكس واسالك سؤال هل هناك فرق فى x , y ارجو منك الرصد على مسافة لا تزيد عن 200 متر اذا كنت تريد تحيق دقة للمناسيب


----------



## ابوهشوم (5 أبريل 2012)

من الافضل اخذ المناسيب بجهاز الليفل
لانه امر طبيعي على مسافه رصد 500 متر ان تحصل على هذه الفروق


----------

